# Musher's Secret Wax?



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Has anyone used this product?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I have. I get it from Lion Country. It works well at keeping the ice out between the toes. You do have to clip the hair first so the wax sticks better to the pads and feet.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

thank you - for $10 worth a try


----------

